# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] D&W 2: Gears of Duty, des nouvelles du développement

## AxelTheAs

Cela fait plusieurs mois que l'on n'a pas entendu parler du développement de Gears of Duty, le second opus vidéoludique de la série Dragon & Weed. Eh bien, les voici enfin de retour avec quelques informations sur le développement et l'univers du jeu.

*Le développement :*

Le projet à connu plusieurs aléas depuis l'annonce officielle de son développement (début 2010), à la base prévu pour utiliser le même moteur que son prédécesseur. Mais tout a été repris et a vraiment commencé au début de l'année 2011.

Pour une fois je vais laisser la parole au programmeur principal du jeu, François B.

_L__e projet a commencé fin février 2011. 
_
_
__Ce projet m'a surpris...
__Au premier regard, il semble assez facile. Ce n'est pas en 3D, le GDD est facile à comprendre. Et je venais de finir un jeu de plateforme qui m'avait permis de tester une architecture qui m'était toute nouvelle (component-centric). J'avais déjà du code de base pour les classes utilitaires... Bref, j'étais confiant, ça s'annonçait bien. Mais l'architecture en cours avait un défaut majeur, c'est que les données étaient difficiles d'accès...
__Pour faire simple, une entité était la somme de modules (un module pour la physique, un module graphique, un module IA etc). Chaque module contenait ses propres informations. Cependant, il est vite apparu que les modules devaient énormément communiquer d'où la mise en place d'un système d’événements. Le résultat était mitigé, certes ça marchait, mais l'accès aux données demeurait compliqué. Du coup, en juin, j'arrête de coder et je modélise une nouvelle architecture qui allait me permettre de régler ce problème. Je choisis une situation radicale : on a toujours les modules mais les données sont contenues dans une espèce de base de données. Il s'est avéré que l'accès aux données était entièrement résolu, mais un autre effet non anticipé est de suite survenu lorsque je me mis à implémenter au fur et à mesure les modules : il y a des effets de bord énormes. C'est-à-dire que si un module modifie un paramètre, il est difficile de savoir quel impact cela aura sur le reste des modules. Bref, tant que le projet restait petit, ça allait, mais craignant ces effets de bords indésirables au fil du développement (bug difficile à corriger), j'ai préféré en rester là. 
__Quand j'ai commencé en décembre à modéliser la nouvelle architecture, j'ai fait en sorte qu'elle soit simple, qu'on revienne à des choses intuitives.__
__Résumé:
___ début fin février 2011
___ premier jet de fin février à mai.
___ juin 2011 : je repense complètement l'architecture du jeu
___ juillet-septembre 2011 : j'implémente cette nouvelle architecture ainsi que 
___ fin septembre 2011 : j'arrête de coder
___ décembre 2011 : mise au point d'une nouvelle architecture
___ décembre-janvier 2012 implémentation de cette architecture_ _
__Le projet en est donc à sa troisième réécriture._
 
Au passage, si vous vous sentez d'attaque, nous recrutons encore un programmeur en C++ dans l'équipe, contactez-moi sur le forum ou à l'adresse suivante _contact[at]og-zone.com_ .
_Actuellement le projet n'est pas pensé pour être payant, donc aucune rémunération n'est prévue. Mais si par le futur cela devait changer, la répartition des gains serait répartie proportionnellement au travail fourni._


*Les dernières images simulées de 2011 :*

**

**

**

**

**

_Accéder à la page officielle (Fr)
_
*L'Univers:*

Contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire, l'univers de Dragon & Weed ne se résume pas à deux bonnes blagues dans le premier opus.

Dragon & Weed, c'est aussi une série dérivée du jeu, un spin-off remontant 8 ans avant les faits du premier jeu, Black Ghost OPS 2.0.

La série est divisée en 3 saisons :

Nom :*Dragon & Weed : Origins*
Genre :*Action, Aventure, Humour*
Auteur : *West Dragon Productions

Saison 1: OutBreak, Scans, 2009- terminée (29 épisodes)
Saison 2: The Fallen BD-Vidéo, 2011- en cours (41 épisodes)
Saison 3: Nemesis Faction BD-Vidéo, non planifiée*

Les épisodes sont disponibles en *streaming* et *téléchargement* direct pour la saison 2.


Le premier jeu est lui accessible en *ici*, et pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de jouer, une version BD-Vidéo de BGO 3.0 sera disponible fin juin de cette année.


Pour finir en beauté, j'aimerais vous recommander une très bonne école d'infographie et webdesign, *CIFACOM*.
Si vous recherchez une formation post-Bac en Infographie 2D/ 3D, audio-visuel ou web-design, c'est une excellente école. Les dernière portes ouvertes sont d'ailleurs *Samedi 17 mars 2012* de 14h à 17h.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Nilsou

Ce genre de problème, niveau architecture, n'a t-il pas depuis des lustres était débattu, analysé, résolu?
Je veut dire, depuis le temps que les programmeurs font de la gestion de données avec modif en temps réel, des solutions toute belle d'archi fonctionnelles devraient exister non? 

Autre chose, le fait de modifier un paramètre accessible a tous, et que celui ci se répercute sur les autres modules, pourquoi voir ça comme un effet indésirable, n'est ce pas le but premier? Le concept même de paramètre partagés?

----------


## Marnus

Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de cet univers, qui à l'air moqueur et décalé au possible.
Pour un p'tit nouveau il vaudrait mieux commencer par ou/quoi?

----------


## AxelTheAs

Hello,
@ Nilsou: Je ne sais pas du tout ne programmant pas moi-même ^^ Après il faut savoir que le programmeur a décidé de reprogrammer la base pour que le code soit plus accessible aux éventuels nouveaux venus dans l'équipe de programmation  ::): 

@ Marnus: Oui en effet j'aurais pu/du faire un petit rappel pour les nouveaux venus, mais par réflexe j'évite la redondance d'informations ^^'

Par contre l'univers n'est pas parodique ni moqueur hormis le premier jeu qui a un ton assez fun/ humour  ::):

----------

